# Inexpensive way to drive to Greece via Italy



## tattytony

I am trying to find out from those of you with the vast amount of knowledge the best and most in-expensive way to goto Greece via Italy ferries for a short getaway. :wink: 

On the Italian/Greek ferry I will need to plug myself in to my van medical stuff so would need access during the crossing any ideas would be much appreciated...

Many Thanks In Advance from this new newbie.


----------



## 38Rover

Camping on board with MINOAN line gives you electrical hook up when I went 2008 2 nights on board each way was about £425 return great ship good value.that was Venice to Patras


----------



## Grizzly

I don't know whether this offer is still available but Anek Lines had a very good price on recently. We bought a return Ancona to Patras, out mid- April, return end of May for £220. We're camping on deck and expect to have a hook up available. For us it would be no great loss if there is no hook up but I would suggest you make it very clear at all stages that you MUST have one.

We booked online but, following a hitch where we managed to book twice, phoned them using Skype and did the rest via phone.

We're driving down on a toll free route ( except a bit through the Frejus tunnel) this is not a fast option. Motorways are much more pricey however but a lot faster to get to an Italian port.

G


----------



## tattytony

Grizzly said:


> I don't know whether this offer is still available but Anek Lines had a very good price on recently. We bought a return Ancona to Patras, out mid- April, return end of May for £220. We're camping on deck and expect to have a hook up available. For us it would be no great loss if there is no hook up but I would suggest you make it very clear at all stages that you MUST have one.
> 
> We booked online but, following a hitch where we managed to book twice, phoned them using Skype and did the rest via phone.
> 
> We're driving down on a toll free route ( except a bit through the Frejus tunnel) this is not a fast option. Motorways are much more pricey however but a lot faster to get to an Italian port.
> 
> G


I would be quite interested in the toll free route you would take to Ancona and how long from Calais you think it may take..

Many Thanks


----------



## Grizzly

tattytony said:


> I would be quite interested in the toll free route you would take to Ancona and how long from Calais you think it may take..


Calais- Bethune-Arras-Soissons-Troyes-Dijon-Chalons sur Saone- Macon- Bourg en Bresse-Chambery-Modane-Lanslebourg-Mont Cenis- Susa(Italy) and then the roads alongside the motorways in a direct line to Ancona ie via Bologna.

This is a route that Eddied pointed out and is the old RAC recommended route, pre-motorway days. We'll probably use the motorway through the Frejus tunnel rather than go over the pass depending on the road conditions and weather.

I'm allowing a fortnight and we intend to potter but we might speed up and so arrive in Italy a bit earlier.

All the route details are in the van now (in storage) so I can't give you road numbers and so on but this route is only 60 miles longer than our usual route which is Calais -Nancy- Kayersburg- Basel- Lucerne- Como- Milan and so on. That route is a lot faster but has to include a Swiss vignette and we're rather bored with it !

G


----------



## DocHoliday

Last October I sailed Brindisi-Igoumenitsa with Agoudimos Lines. It was a day sailing, about 7 or 8 hours. I spent the whole time in the van, on hook up. Cost me €99.


----------



## Don_Madge

DocHoliday said:


> Last October I sailed Brindisi-Igoumenitsa with Agoudimos Lines. It was a day sailing, about 7 or 8 hours. I spent the whole time in the van, on hook up. Cost me €99.


Hi Chris,

The Agoudimos day sailing has been suspended, I don't know if it is up and running again.

Crete is going very well. It's a motorhomers paradise in southern Crete but it ain't cheap here anymore.

Happy Easter to all.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## jonse

*ferries*

If you go to www.ferries.gr/minoan/Venice-Greece-prices.htm the fares look good including camping on board, Its along drive to the other Italian ports better to get a cruise in, The fuel cost will near match the ferry price i expect The drive to Ancona is about 1000 plus non motorway miles will take over thirty hours plus


----------



## skiboycey

With the Minoan Line to Igoumenista/Patras it says there is the option to camp onboard in your vehicle. The pricing structure does not really make it clear whether the vehicle price includes the ocupants or not and in the prices for passengers there is nothing to indicate the price paid by occupants of campers. Is it the 'deck D' price? Or is the price just the fee for the camper van in which case how many people can you take on it?

Any advice appreciated. I have to go to Greece for a paragliding competition in June and will be in Slovenia the week before. I was planning to drive to Milan and then fly to Greece on Easyjet but this option could be quite good fun and about the same price. Plus I then will have my house with me when I'm there!

Thanks, Mark


----------



## DocHoliday

skiboycey said:


> With the Minoan Line to Igoumenista/Patras it says there is the option to camp onboard in your vehicle. The pricing structure does not really make it clear whether the vehicle price includes the ocupants or not and in the prices for passengers there is nothing to indicate the price paid by occupants of campers. Is it the 'deck D' price? Or is the price just the fee for the camper van in which case how many people can you take on it?
> 
> Any advice appreciated. I have to go to Greece for a paragliding competition in June and will be in Slovenia the week before. I was planning to drive to Milan and then fly to Greece on Easyjet but this option could be quite good fun and about the same price. Plus I then will have my house with me when I'm there!
> 
> Thanks, Mark


Mark, why not drive down from Slovenia via Croatia, Montenegro and Albania? It's a lovely drive although Albania is a bit dodgy as regards roads and driving standards. I've just done that route in reverse.

Greek ferry prices are confusing. If its the same fare structure as Agoudimos Lines, the camper fare is on top of the passengers' fares.


----------



## jonse

*www.ferries.gr/minoan/*

there is a separate price, returns are the cheapest if you go on the site i have posted it does display all Best wishes


----------

